# AWACS-Eyes In The Skies



## FastTrax (May 17, 2021)

www.aewa.org

www.boeing.com/history/products/e-3-airborne-warning-and-control-system.page

https://dod.defense.gov/News/Special-Reports/Videos/?videoid=635561

www.airforce-technology.com/projects/e3awacs/

www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/aircraft/e-3.htm

www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/aircraft/e-2.htm

www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/e-3.htm

www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/e-2.htm

www.strategypage.com/htmw/htecm/articles/20180228.aspx

https://web.archive.org/web/2008021....com/defense-space/infoelect/awacs/index.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airborne_early_warning_and_control

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_E-3_Sentry

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northrop_Grumman_E-2_Hawkeye


----------



## Been There (May 19, 2021)

The wonderful AWAC or "Eye In the Sky." What an airplane with unbelievable abilities and capabilities. 
Wikipedia pretty tells all about this magnificent aircraft.

AWACS


----------



## Llynn (May 20, 2021)

Those were constantly going in and out of North Island Naval Air Station when I was stationed in San Diego.


----------



## Lewkat (May 20, 2021)

Great plane.  I had a friend who flew one and he loved his assignment.


----------



## oldman (May 21, 2021)

I have seen them on the tarmac at different military locations.


----------

